

Experimenting with creatine - gwern
http://careyryan.com/creatine/

======
pedalpete
I don't know much about the tests you took, but isn't it possible that you got
better at taking the test, rather than the improvements being from Creatine
itself?

Would it make sense to continue testing without using Creatine and see if your
test results dropped?

